# Lemon Myrtle Wheat Beers



## Adric Hunter (19/6/08)

I love the Barons lemon Myrtle Wheat beer, and i would love to incorparate some of that lovely Lemon Myrtle into my wheat beer. Has any body have any luck with Lemon Myrtle themselves? If so how much should i add, in what form, when, how, all that relevent information please.


----------



## bconnery (19/6/08)

Some info on it here...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=22881


----------



## leeboy (19/6/08)

the lemon myrtle really didn't do it for me. Each to their own though. Just my palate.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/6/08)

leeboy said:


> the lemon myrtle really didn't do it for me. Each to their own though. Just my palate.


Same

SWMBO liked it though

Didn't mind their wattle one

Cheers


----------



## Baron Richard (13/5/09)

Hi all,

I got an email through our website on asking about the lemon myrtle addition in our wit bier so I thought I would answer it here for all and sundry.

The theory behind our beer was to put an Aussie spin on the classic beer style, so to do this I replaced the dried orange peel with the myrtle. We still add coriander. My understanding of the use of spices (confirmed recently during a trip to Belgium) was that they were added at the end of the boil. This is what we do. I use the leaves that have been cut finely by our supplier. I would recommend using a light hand with this spice as it is pretty powerful. In recent batches we have backed off a bit with the LM to bring the beer into better balance. The judges at the Sydney Royal Show and AIBA this year seem to agree.

Thanks to all those for giving it a try and being intrigued enough to want to have a crack themselves. I'm up for some sampling so if anyone drops a bottle into our office above the Phoenix in Woollahra I'd be happy to do a side by side comparison!

Cheers,
Richard.


----------



## manticle (13/5/09)

I love lemon myrtle but didn't get into the baron beer when I tried it. However I'm keen to try the wattleseed as I'm a fan of that spice also.

I'm also thinking of trying a darker style beer spiced with a hint of wattleseed so it would good to taste a commercial example.

Regardless of personal appeal I think it's great that the brewery is experimenting with uniquely Australian flavours.


----------



## Bizier (13/5/09)

I will agree with the light hand and echo the judge opinions of the Lemon Myrtle Wit. The first time I tried it, I was a bit overwhelmed, but I tried it more recently on tap at the Lord Roberts in Darlinghurst and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Swinging Beef (13/5/09)

Id be keen to try it again if they have eased up on the lemon myrtle.
I liked the beer overall but found LM overwhelming.
Im quite the fan of the Brave boys at Barons... even if there is no Barons location.


----------



## hairyson (13/5/09)

Baron Richard said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an email through our website on asking about the lemon myrtle addition in our wit bier so I thought I would answer it here for all and sundry.
> 
> ...


I got a small pack of dried lemon myrtle as a present recently, supposedly for cooking, but I think I'd prefer to try it in a brew. Richard, any hints on how much is enough for a 23 litre brew?


----------



## Renegade (13/5/09)

I like this idea. Any other aussie bushtucker inspired beers out there? 

Me & a mate were talking about doing a wine/cider with syzygium berries, but never got around to it when the last fruituing was around. Maybe next year. 

Native ginger might be another idea (its also got a bit of a lemon taste)


----------



## notung (14/5/09)

Renegade said:


> I like this idea. Any other aussie bushtucker inspired beers out there?
> 
> Me & a mate were talking about doing a wine/cider with syzygium berries, but never got around to it when the last fruituing was around. Maybe next year.
> 
> Native ginger might be another idea (its also got a bit of a lemon taste)



I fancy trying a brew flavoured by the hop bush _Dodonea viscosa_ but I suspect the use of these seed pods was more due to desperation than anything else. Still really worth a try. Again, this might be a long shot but what about eucalypt blossoms? Native ginger does not really occur down my way, but that would be great.


----------



## asis (16/5/09)

manticle said:


> I love lemon myrtle but didn't get into the baron beer when I tried it. However I'm keen to try the wattleseed as I'm a fan of that spice also.
> 
> I'm also thinking of trying a darker style beer spiced with a hint of wattleseed so it would good to taste a commercial example.
> 
> Regardless of personal appeal I think it's great that the brewery is experimenting with uniquely Australian flavours.




I've tried the wattle seed, did absolutley nothing for me or the mate with me. We both felt like tipping it out after 2 mouthfuls but gave it the benefit of the doubt and drunk 2/3rds of a schooner first.

Not something either of us will be trying gain in a hurry.


----------



## crundle (16/5/09)

I tasted a couple of the wattle seed beers recently and found them to be a shock to the system at first, but as I finished the first one, I was getting used to the flavours and started to enjoy it quite a bit.

I found the wattle seed flavour to be a bit strong for a session beer, and in my opinion if the wattle seed taste was halved it would make a fantastic session beer, allowing the other flavours to come through more strongly, and perhaps balance out a bit better. Having said that, as a non-session beer, it is very enjoyable, and works well as an accompaniment to roasts etc.

Good job on some very Australian beers,

Crundle


----------



## Effect (16/5/09)

asis said:


> I've tried the wattle seed, did absolutley nothing for me or the mate with me. We both felt like tipping it out after 2 mouthfuls but gave it the benefit of the doubt and drunk 2/3rds of a schooner first.
> 
> Not something either of us will be trying gain in a hurry.




I tried it at dan murphies (at the tasting section). Didn't like it at all...good thing it was only about 30 ml.


----------

